# Having a goat spayed?



## mamasaanan (May 2, 2004)

Since I can't think on any other way to put this, can you have a doe spayed? My sweet little Bessie May has such a hard time with kidding I'm thinking about having her fixed. Is this possible? I know most people would want to sell her or cull her from the herd but she's such a sweetie she's become a big old pet. Any imput would be helpfull.


----------



## windyhollowfarm (Mar 3, 2005)

mamasaanan said:


> Since I can't think on any other way to put this, can you have a doe spayed? My sweet little Bessie May has such a hard time with kidding I'm thinking about having her fixed. Is this possible? I know most people would want to sell her or cull her from the herd but she's such a sweetie she's become a big old pet. Any imput would be helpfull.



Nope, and goats do not do well under anesthesia (sp?). Why dont you just not breed her? I do not encourage people running bucks with the does all the time personally. If the buck is with the does seperate him w/ a male buddy.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 29, 2003)

General anesthesia for any ruminant- including goats- is a major undertaking and there few vets that would do it. Your best bet would be the closest vet school. They may suggest "getting her tubes tied" - a much less invasive surgery that might even be done under local as opposed to a major surgery of a spay, which is removing both uterus and ovaries. It will cost major dollars.

Another possible option (I have no info on this, it just came into my mind) is a hormonal/progesterone implant that might make her body think she's pregant and not come into heat. This would be something the small ruminant specialist at your vet school could consider.


----------

